
Every Day I Want to Quit Social Media - pavornyoh
http://www.buzzfeed.com/michaelseidlinger/every-day-i-want-to-quit-social-media#.jw7vQeRoN
======
turs0und
Got rid of my facebook account a few years ago and haven't looked back since.

